
Equifax Has Been Sending Consumers to a Fake Phishing Site for Almost Two Weeks - zeep
https://gizmodo.com/equifax-has-been-sending-consumers-to-a-fake-phishing-s-1818588764
======
runesoerensen
Also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15295146](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15295146)

------
s73ver_
Can we finally regulate the crap out of these companies? I mean, for one, why
on earth do I not get constant, real time access to my credit report, for
free? It's data about me; there's no reason I should ever have to pay to
access it.

------
tinus_hn
I've never understood how people say it's hard to copy a website and expect
fake ones to look crappy and full of typos. You can just type a simple command
or use your browser to copy a login page so it looks exactly the same.

